# 14 ft boat tomorrow?



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

A buddy and i want go out and try the jig bite for the first time this year. We live just under 2 hours from port clinton area so we dont have the luxury of being able to wait until the perfect moment to go out on the lake. I have a 14 ft lowe deep v. Winds at 7mph at 7am and increasing to 10mph by 11am. Is it safe for us to go?


----------



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to have a sea nymph that was 14 foot you should be fine with a south wind I just avoided anything from the north good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Checkout iwindsurf.com (port clinton, oak harbor area) its pretty much dead on for the lake as far as the noaa boating forecast i would double what it says. 7am tomorrow on iwind says 16mph out of the east. 2hrs. Is a long way to drive to be disappointed. Just my 2cents. Eric


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I see.. so heres a question..what size waves do 16mph south/ southeast winds generate?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't do it man... Iwind surf is showing a direct East wind basically all day...16-15mph is gonna be 3-4ft waves minimum... you'll need to get out at least 300-400 yds to get out of the mud slick... You will definatly need 1 or 2 drift socks or 2lb jig heads.  I'm no expert, but winds like that blew us off the reefs a few weeks ago. Good luck


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

What colors do you recommend on those 2lb. jigheads?


LOL


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

If you have the day off and just want to jig fish look up the fishermanswarf headboats out of Portclinton.Think it cost about $40 per person. I think if the boats are not booked you can just pay and walk on.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

ok thx for the advice. Im just going to west branch. That way i only have to use 1lb jigheads..


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

"I have a 14 foot boat but don't have the luxury of waiting for the perfect moment"

You have no choice. 

There are days we drive up in big boats and can't get out. Muskies are hitting good in W Branch.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There have been days when the "Wave Forecasts" were good(say 1-3 ft). Due to unexpected changes in the wind direction, or "swirling" winds, my 20 ft, deep vee, alum. all-species fishing boat was not enough to keep from being miserable(wet and getting tossed around) trying to get to the crib to fish, and that's not real far. Don't take chances in a small boat on L. Erie-just not smart. At the very least pick the best forecast you can get(southernly wind, 2 ft or less) and fish close to safe harbor.


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

Thats a really good point CJ... all it takes is for the wind to change direction and it's a whole new ball game.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I would never say a 14 ft boat is safe on Erie! Lake Erie's calm days are normally 2-3 ft waves. Not know for any thing less even though it happens. Also the key statement here is your comment I have a 14 foot boat but don't have the luxury of waiting for the perfect moment. That attitude will kill you on Erie. I have a Extra deep 19.6 ft Very deep Star craft and can't have that attitude. 14 ft boat dont handle rough water very well I would charter or go with some one else.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I had an 18'er deep V and still waited for south winds waves 2' or less.

Even then still got in a nasty situation a couple times.


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

This past Sunday is a great example. Anyone that was out there knows just what I'm talking about.

It was a nice morning. At times we were barely drifting at all. Most waves were caused by other boats - and you got the feeling it was perfectly calm out there.

Around 11 or so (I think that's what time it was) the wind picked up and within a matter of maybe 15 minutes it was white capping.

The calm period would have given you the courage to get further and further out - following the pack of boats out a mile or so (or more) and you would have had one H - - L of a time getting back. We had a rough ride back in a 22' cuddy cabin.

I would not go out on Erie in a 14'er.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/forecasts/marine/near_shore/le/lez144.txt


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Gut Hook said:


> This past Sunday is a great example. Anyone that was out there knows just what I'm talking about.
> 
> It was a nice morning. At times we were barely drifting at all. Most waves were caused by other boats - and you got the feeling it was perfectly calm out there.
> 
> ...


We got to the Catawba ramp Sunday about 11 expecting 2 footers. The 4 footers that greeted us led to not even unplugging the trailer lights.....


----------



## TheDrake (Mar 8, 2011)

morrison.inc said:


> I see.. so heres a question..what size waves do 16mph south/ southeast winds generate?


Could come about twenty minutes further west and fish in maumee bay. buddies have been fish up close to the supper club and smaking them good. there is a public launch down there and might be more protected in there from the east wind.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Lake Erie can get real ugly real fast. Last fall we were perch fishing out off the castle by Vermillion. Pulled anchor and the waves were maybe 6-8" and it was a beautiful, calm evening. We decided to stop in Huron at the Brass for dinner. Took off back down the river maybe 45 minutes or an hour later heading back to Sandusky and the wind started picking up as a front rolled in. Within 15 minutes of leaving the end of the Huron river it turned extremely ugly and we were in 6-7' waves and taking them over the bow and up and over my windshield on a 25' Seaswirl aft. Had we been in my 17 1/2 aluminum Triton it probably would have sunk us. I don't leave home now without looking at the local radar and a few hourly weather reports first when I am heading out in my Triton.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Forecast of 10-20 knt North winds will make fishing a miserable experience in most boats...


----------



## TheDrake (Mar 8, 2011)

Had you been in your 17 1/2' Triton, would have to assume you wouldn't have left the river though!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a 16 ft. Lund and i fish lake erie all the time. I shoot for days when the wind is forecast less than 10 mph. There have been a few times when it got pretty skitchy though. The lake can change quickly.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

That's true Drake. I launch the Triton as close as possible to where I'm going to fish so I would have pulled it out before the storm came through anyway in that instance but just wanted to state a case where smaller boats have to be extra cautious on this lake. I've been in many situations with my smaller boats over the years where we make a long run out chasing the fish and have that type of ugly ride back because the waves are far larger than predicted they will be and we just take it easy and hope for the best. That day the forecast said gusts to 20 mph and 2-4' waves in the evening so I was surprised that it went from 2' waves when I left the river to 6-7' waves and 40-50 mph winds by the time I got to the south side of Cedar Point maybe 20 minutes later.


----------



## JustOneMoreFish (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent question.

Many years ago two friends and I towed my then 20 boat from Ohio to Olcott NY on a Friday to fish. Got up Saturday morning to brisk west winds but being a guy with lots of testosterone and Lake Erie experience I declared hell were here now lets go. What passenger could dispute his bold captain talk.

We setup just north of the river mouth and trolled westward with following seas. With the excitement of trolling for salmon, we (notice how I include my crew now) failed to notice the waves building until we tried to turn and go against the waves. Long story short we pulled the lines and it took us forever to get back to the river mouth and there was a time with waves crashing over our bow I told the guys if this gets any worse Im going to run the trough and run us up on the beach.

After we got back to the dock and changed our underwear, we spent the rest of the day in a restaurant along the river where we would watch a parade of boats head out to the lake and ten minutes later come back in.

Since that time Im usually the first to say Lets lay in today so we can fish tomorrow. There is nothing like a good underwear cleaning to build respect (and a good dose of fear) for these wonderful Great Lakes of ours.

MHO? I would never take a 14 boat out on Lake Erie.


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

"The calm period would have given you the courage to get further and further out"

Sooo true! It's important to realize when you're looking at the "calm before the storm". When the wind direction changes there is often some "down time" in the middle. If you have paid attention to the weather before hand you will know this and maybe use the opportunity to get going while the going is good. Or you could think things are looking up and really get yourself in a bind. 

That calm between wind direction reminds me of the period when the first wave of a tsunami has come and then all the water sucked back out to sea. Of course some unknowingly walk _toward_ the beach not realizing the worst is yet to come. 

Same goes for trolling with the waves to your stern. When you turn around it's a WHOLE other ball game. All of the sudden the home port can start looking 5 times as far away. It's fun and easy to cover ground going with the flow only to find out the other direction is anything but fun no matter how big your boat is. 

There will be several threads on here this year about fisherman swamping or wrecking boats. People die on Erie every year. Don't set yourself up to be one of them. A 14 ft boat and no patience is a recipe for disaster.

Yes there may be a day or 2 all year when it's flat enough to venture out on Erie with small boats. Then there are the other boats to worry about. We won't even go there on this thread.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I started out fishing Erie in an 18' Alumacraft Fish&Ski (semi-V) with full windshield. Waves any greater than 2' would mean a wet ride and using jetski goggles to see when running- especially if quartering seas. I could run in up to 4' waves but got tossed around quite a bit - it was not fun. On good days we would run 10+miles out with comfort of boat based GPS and radio as well as portable units (and manual compass) in my ditch bag.

Today I run a Baha 299 (30' and 10'6" beam at 10,000-lbs). Much better at handling Erie waves.  But does cost quite a bit more in fuel $ to feed the twin 5.7L engines.  This boat is an amazing ride but Erie can still punish you - I had waves breaking over the hardtop once last year running back to the marina. This boat has full electronics upgraded to latest SIMRAD NSE for this season. I still carry a portable GPS, compass, radio, and SARSAT PLB in my ditch bag. If something goes wrong with boat's electronics, the tow service still requires your GPS coordinates - otherwise, they call it search-and-rescue and tell you to call the coast guard. I am surprised that more folks don't carry a SARSAT PLB or EPIRB on Erie - they lose boats every year out there.

We often see small tiller boats out near the "walleye fleet" beyond sight of land. We just figure that they are older guys that have already lived a full life!


----------



## JustOneMoreFish (Oct 9, 2008)

Reading the last post made me think of the things I did as a young man, living in Pittsburgh. Since I could never get enough fishing I would occasionally take my 14' flat bottom on the Mon river. This boat is really made for a small pond but I had a 5hp on the stern and electric trolling motor on the bow and figured what the hell, I knew what I was doing and I always wore a PFD. 

There's very little in the way of waves on the river but the wake from small boats and barge's was brutal some days. In my youthful wisdom I would fish below the dams trying to avoid the barges and wakes, with only 8 or so inches of freeboard I often felt I was on the verge of being swamped, more than once holding on for dear life as that little boat rocked and bucked under me.

Looking back, knowing I had a wife and small children at home, I ask myself what was I thinking and thank God I'm here today to comment.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Just my 2 cents, but there is no way I would venture out on Erie in a 14' anything. I also believe that if you do and you require rescued or recovered because you dont know any better. You or your estate (if you don't survive) should have to pay for the rescue or the recovery which ever it may be. I have fished Lake Erie most of my life and the only thing I can say for sure about the lake. Is be prepared for anything and everything because something is going to happen. We see many small boat as we navigate around the island area and it never ceases to amaze me the boats people will go out on. By the way, I have a 25' Proline and a 31' Contender and I still pay very close attention to the weather report.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess its just a matter of brains and skill. If you dont possess either trait i guess you should go spend 100 k on a huge boat that costs more to fill up with gas than us dumbasses make in a month.


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Agreed. I hate to admit it on here, but I've taken a 12.5 foot and a 14.5 foot out on selected days. I didn't go more than a mile out of the harbor. Caught a couple short of my perch limit both times. It was fiiiiiine. Use your head.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote="chillin";1406657]I guess its just a matter of brains and skill. If you dont possess either trait i guess you should go spend 100 k on a huge boat that costs more to fill up with gas than us dumbasses make in a month.[/quote]

No I wouldn't say that! Brains and skill won't keep you safe in a 14 -16 ft boat on Erie. At least not all the time. When I couldn't afford the boat I needed I charter or shore fished. And considered that using my brain. I have been on Erie in a lot of big boats and smaller. but nothing under 19 foot. The reason you can't be safe in a small boat is because your never really safe in a big boat.
Erie is a great Lake to fish. But since their are a lot of big ships that have sunk there a 20-30 isnt really any thing. But you can be as safe as possible and with a little brains and common sense and a lot of luck you'll be ok. I have always told people, If Erie don't scare you a little then you shouldn't be on it.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone has a different opinion and thats fine. But lets face it, you COULD get killed in a car accident before you even get to the lake. You COULD have a heart attack and keel over at the dinner table. My son COULD break his neck playing football, but im not gunna make him sit in the stands and watch the more fortunate BIGGER boys have fun playing. Nothing is a sure thing. All you can do is use your head and hope for the best. But saying that you should never ever be on lake erie in a 14 ft. boat is just like saying you should never drive down St. Rt. 71 on a motorcycle. I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I think 14 is to short. I like to use my 14' 8" boat. that is usually plenty. In my defense though I am only hunting breakwalls for duck


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes you could get killed going to the lake. but speeding and running stop signs could make a better chance. You could have a heart attack at the dinner table but eating lots of fat and heavy drinking can increase the risk. And your son could get killed playing foot ball but his chances go up if he play guys bigger and older then him. And you could get killed on Erie in a 50 foot boat but your chance really get better in a 14 foot boat. Duh! Got to love stupid comparisons!


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody that takes any 14 foot boat out in the open waters of Lake Erie is asking for trouble even on dead calm day. Wake from a large powerboat let alone normal lake conditions will get you in trouble in an instant. If you want to fish LE and do not have a
seaworthy craft then hire someone with a good boat. IMO the minimum size for LE is a 18 with high sides and solid construction with plenty of ponies to get you quickly to safe harbor.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

you need to pick your days and stay close regardless of the weather. If the wind is light out of the south and you stay close you should be fine. Right now you can go out of just about any harbor and stay in close and catch nice smallmouth. I wouldnt recomend going off shore for perch or walleye. 

South wind.........stay close to harbor


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

viper1 said:


> Yes you could get killed going to the lake. but speeding and running stop signs could make a better chance. You could have a heart attack at the dinner table but eating lots of fat and heavy drinking can increase the risk. And your son could get killed playing foot ball but his chances go up if he play guys bigger and older then him. And you could get killed on Erie in a 50 foot boat but your chance really get better in a 14 foot boat. Duh! Got to love stupid comparisons!


2 thumbs up!!

I was raised with the idea of 20' or more and closed bow is best & even then RESPECT the power and majesty of mother Erie. Even with that, hull design makes a big difference. Hard to beat a self bailing offshore style rig on a choppy day. Sure you can do it in a smaller boat, and you can do it for a lifetime if you are a smart about it, somewhat wise, and a little bit lucky. 

It makes sence, there is simply less room for error. One wave over the bow, one bad approach of a big wake or a rouge wave or a stiff chop, staying for one fish too many on a wind shift or storm....and you need luck to survive.....add in fatigue or booze or fog or cold or ???? and you simply have even less room for error.

With that said, when I was an intern with OEPA, we spent many a night along the shore in a modified-vee john boat and never felt like we were pushing our luck....southerly winds (shore breeze usualy makes verry nearshore waters lay down), <2' waves. picked our days--er-nights that is.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

A 14' boat on Lake Erie is not like a motorcycle on 71 it is more like driving your littte pink, battery, operated, Barbie Jeep on the Ohio Turnpike.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

boss302 said:


> 2 thumbs up!!
> 
> I was raised with the idea of 20' or more and closed bow is best & even then RESPECT the power and majesty of mother Erie. Even with that, hull design makes a big difference. Hard to beat a self bailing offshore style rig on a choppy day. Sure you can do it in a smaller boat, and you can do it for a lifetime if you are a smart about it, somewhat wise, and a little bit lucky.
> 
> ...


I agree with you and VIPER 1 also , well said!!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Hold on, if I'm not mistaken and I could be but when I was kid my dad would rent a boat and take me out on Erie. Those were aluminum 14 footers with a 10 strapped to the back.Renting those boats out is misleading it suggests to the inexperienced that a 14' is perfectly safe( which it is somedays). I remember it being 2-3s and then built 5-6s and all i could see were walls of water all around us.That boat handled just fine and I credit that to my dad who has a lot of experience on water. That being said, there's probably a reason that people only have a 14'er and it's probably all they can afford telling people to just go hop on a $600 charter is ludicrous or spending money on a headboat every time you want some perch, well that adds up and it's easy to tell them just don't go but most of us on here have a severe addiction to walleye and perch and it's just not an option to sit home or fish from shore picking your ass especially when conditions are right . I don't think your dumb for taking a 14'er out on Erie as long as you are realistic of your limitations and have a plan incase things get bad. Just pick your days, plan ahead , and constantly be checking the radar and real time wind graphs.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The horse has been beaten to death several Post's before.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd venture out on Erie in a 14 footer on a glass calm afternoon/evening if I was fishing very close to safe harbor, had a high sided reliable boat/motor and was skilled/experienced in it's operation. Fish can be caught in close out of the Cranberry Creek/Vermillion area. A 14 footer in the hands of a skilled operator is probably just as safe as a 20 footer under the control of some of the idiots I've seen out on the big lake. Many a fat walleye was transported home in the livewell of my 16' Lund with 25 hp tiller a few years ago. I wouldn't fish the reef complex in a 14 footer under any circumstances though. That area of the lake chops up unbelievably fast and there is an incredible amount of boat traffic during the jig fest.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol. Its settled then i guess. After taking over 50 trips to lake erie in a 15.5 ft. barbie boat without a single problem i guess its still a stupid move. I better not go all the way to the canadian border like i did last year because the world is flat and i will most certainly fall off the edge. Hahaha!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> The horse has been beaten to death several Post's before.


Well I agree with you Shortdrift. I think we have done our duty to another member to try and keep him safe. But as you can see by some idiots post and bragging on surviving their stupidity it really don't help. But I can sleep knowing I tried. So this is also my last post and will pray and give my sorry when we lose some to the lake. I hope you all happy and safe fishing year. And those that choose to take the risks I feel sorry for your famly. And will send prayers when your luck runs out.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote="chillin";1407281]Lol. Its settled then i guess. After taking over 50 trips to lake erie in a 15.5 ft. barbie boat without a single problem i guess its still a stupid move. I better not go all the way to the canadian border like i did last year because the world is flat and i will most certainly fall off the edge. Hahaha![/quote]

Hey, I think I saw your tow vehicle at the ramp last year!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Seaturd said:


> Hey, I think I saw your tow vehicle at the ramp last year!


hahahah! thats fricken hilarious


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Know what the forecast is before you go out on the water,keep an eye on the sky once you're on the water.It does help considerably if you're experienced at running a boat on Lake Erie,especially on how to negotiate your way through waves.You should also have either a sonar unit with GPS,or a handheld GPS unit.It's not fun trying to find your way back to the ramp in dense fog.Even in the case of a 14' boat,I would still carry towing insurance which is very cheap,just in case you broke down.With all that said,I see no reason you shouldn't fish on the big lake.Before I bought my bass boat,I routinely launched out of Mazurik and fished all the islands,including Pelee out of a 16' Starcraft/w a 40hp Evinrude.There's many on this site that have made the trips with me.I had days when it got a little hairy,but I never got to the point that I thought I was going to capsize.Even now,I make the run from Mazurik to Pelee two or three times a week on average in my 18' bass boat.As long as the forecast isn't anything more than 2'-4',I'll make the run.The last BFL I fished was out of the Detroit River,and I made the run to Pelee in 3'-5' waves,spent the day up on the bow with waves crashing over and soaking me thoroughly,then making the two hour trip back to the ramp to weigh in.I would be right out there the next morning to do it all over again.Some people fear the lake a little more than they should and miss out on a lot of great fishing.You need to respect the lake,not fear it.Proper preparation,and clear thinking should be your guide,not others advice.If you think you shouldn't go out in the lake,then you definitely shouldn't.Don't exceed your capabilities.Try fishing within a mile or so from shore first,then as you gain experience you'll be able to determine what you,and your boat are both capable of.BTW,there's great smallmouth,walleye and perch fishing very close to the shore off Cranberry Creek Marina.Hope you don't get swayed into thinking you can't fish Erie because you don't own a 30'er.Like someone else said many marinas along the shoreline,and on the islands rent 14'ers.Ask one of them how many boats,or boaters they lose each year.Enjoy the lake and what it has to offer,just use your own judgement regarding the risks and you'll be fine,everybody starts out with a small boat,most of us are still here.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Well I agree with you Shortdrift. I think we have done our duty to another member to try and keep him safe. But as you can see by some idiots post and bragging on surviving their stupidity it really don't help. But I can sleep knowing I tried. So this is also my last post and will pray and give my sorry when we lose some to the lake. I hope you all happy and safe fishing year. And those that choose to take the risks I feel sorry for your famly. And will send prayers when your luck runs out.


First of all i can take care of my family and myself just fine. Second of all i just read your post asking about the jig bite.. Its obvious that it is you who is the rookie erie fisherman,sorry but i dont need critisism from someone who knows nothing to begin with. Have a nice day.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote="chillin";1407463]First of all i can take care of my family and myself just fine. Second of all i just read your post asking about the jig bite.. Its obvious that it is you who is the rookie erie fisherman,sorry but i dont need critisism from someone who knows nothing to begin with. Have a nice day.[/quote]

Chillin stop poking at me I said I wanted done with this. The post I put on the Walleye don't mean nothing, I don't jig the spawn. I simply asked because I figure they haven't stopped and my buddy is driving up. I try not to fish the west end for lots of reason. I also don't fish spawning of any fish. Not that its wrong,I just don't. I have fished Erie since about 12 years old and I'm 59. Unlike some I ask questions if not 100 per cant clear. I like to know what Im saying is true. I fish the deep east or central most. Which im sure some don't agree with either. But after 4 years don't think I am a rookie by any standard.
I really wasn't speaking to any one in particular. but you seem to have some worries or you wouldn't have thought I meant you. And if going on Erie in a 14 foot is how you protect you family. I sure wouldn't want you protecting mine. 
Also I will have a great day because I learned many years ago. That a person creates their own luck. And a great day is in your choices and how you decide to be. Every day I wake up. I pray and thank God for another great day. A man I would recomend you talking to more often if you use a 14 foot boat on Erie. LOL!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry Chillin! I wouldn't have responded so harsh on a junior member. I didn't notice you only been around 8 days. If you had been here longer you would have known something about me. So sorry and have fun and Welcome to the board.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

geez here we go again..i was just gunna leave it alone but i owe you an apology to I guess. I'm sorry for questioning the authority of a senior meat smoker. thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

AHHHH! That's NICE,,,
I get all FUZZY inside when I read a "Kiss,Hug&Make-up!"

LOL,,, I spent my first 15 years, flat-line'n 5-12 miles out, fishing for Erie Eyes in a shallow 16'er. THAT was 15 YEARS AGO.
AND I STILL THINK I WAS A BLOOMIN' IDIOT!

(now, wasn't THAT a nice way to put it???) 
Amen


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wondering what kind of boat everyone used to use years ago before all the bigger and safer boats???

I bet some of the guys that think going out in a 14' boat are the same guys that will go out on the ice and fish.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Keep fishing in your little boats, catfish got to eat. Some people just don't place as high a value on their lives as I do. There is nothing wrong with that. You have a right to be as stupid as you choose. Just remember when you go out in a small craft and the Coast Guard has to come rescue or divers must recover your body. You have put undo stress on and endangered the lives of other people. Plus the cost of the operation which will never be recovered. Like the saying goes, "Make Something Idiot Proof and Someone Will Come Up With A Better Idiot". All I'm saying is use your head for something more than a hat rack. Yes, you can fish on Lake Erie in a 14' boat, I won't. I await your comments and badgering.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

open seats available, no charge for gas.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Wondering what kind of boat everyone used to use years ago before all the bigger and safer boats???
> 
> I bet some of the guys that think going out in a 14' boat are the same guys that will go out on the ice and fish.


I like ice fishing and see no comparison unless you mean these idiots that fish thin ice. I dont.
And I think I remember their being big boats before the USA was even established. I did here Indians use to cross Erie at times. Also heard a lot didn't make it.
Personally if the boat isn't a really Deep Vee I wouldn't go out on a 18 foot boat. I also think a lot of good people on here are taking a lot of flack because they wont agree with a small boat being safe. If some one worrying people may die or get hurt bothers you, your on the wrong site. Some times opinions are just that. But what is safe on Erie has been tested and proven years ago by idiots and the people that lived and seen are here to help not judge!
Like they said fish need to eat too! But not me if I have my choice.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh ok.. i see how it is. Its not safe to be on erie in a small boat's when the lake is calm, but its perfectly fine to be on the ice as long as its thick enough! You people are amazing. Ive grown tired of the b.s. I fish out of turtle creek and catawba state park all the time. I drive a green jeep cherokee and will be fishing out of my. Brown lund boat. The boat says "chillin" right on the back. If anyone wants to talk in person concerning my being an idiot, this idiot shouldnt be to hard ta find. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

The Avon Lake Boat Club located on lake road just east of hot waters is a boat club consisting solely of boats 14 ft and under. The place is pretty neat. Each boat is stored on its own rack. There is a small rail car that folks slide the boat on by hand. Boaters then roll the vessel down to a special hoist that picks up and sets the boat in the water. The boats are all very small and light... two of us slid the boat we took out onto the rail system with ease. The club was founded in the 50's, is only open to residents and has a waiting list hundreds deep just to join.

Last summer, I was lucky enough to be invited out by an owner. It was a great experience... So much so that I took pics with my phone of the rail set up and small boats. If your interested I'll load them from my phone for all to see. We enjoyed a beautiful day on the Lake and caught our fair share of Walleye only a short boat ride from the Club...


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

[quote="chillin";1407944]Oh ok.. i see how it is. Its not safe to be on erie in a small boat's when the lake is calm, but its perfectly fine to be on the ice as long as its thick enough! You people are amazing. Ive grown tired of the b.s. I fish out of turtle creek and catawba state park all the time. I drive a green jeep cherokee and will be fishing out of my. Brown lund boat. The boat says "chillin" right on the back. If anyone wants to talk in person concerning my being an idiot, this idiot shouldnt be to hard ta find. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote]

Are you at Catawba right now, I'm not too far from there right now and I have always wanted to see a self proclaimed idiot. I don't want to get too close though most idiots usually take innocent people with them. Anyways, enough of that back to the ice fishing thing, refer to my previous comments about How, I value my life more then some people. Oh and by the way I'm just having fun here , I could really care less what kind or size a boat you have as long as you are fishing your allright with me.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Enough already.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Gezz we used to rent 14' row boats from the marina near the Marblehead lighthouse and row out a mile or two. Of course other boaters had sence to not fly by at full throttle. 
I see nothing wrong with that size boat as long as you know the limitations.


----------

